# Where's my PCV Valve???



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Where in the world is the small PCV check valve? :banghead:









that one...

Or do they not use these in the newer 1.8t's? I have an '05.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Under the intake manifold. Follow the Y breather hose down from the right hand side of the valve cover until you come to a T-piece . The PCV valve resides in the T-piece.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

bassep said:


> Under the intake manifold. Follow the Y breather hose down from the right hand side of the valve cover until you come to a T-piece . The PCV valve resides in the T-piece.


What?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

VDuBPL said:


> Thats not a picture of it, they use the one that looks like a hockey puck, its sits connected to the turbo inlet pipe.
> 
> Thats mine connected to the adapter to bring it down to 19mm.


Wrong, that is the PRV. The OP was correct with that picture, it's under the manifold in a T section leading into the manifold to suck in vapors.










It's #27 on this diagram, the PRV is #11


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you  Now how in the he!! do I get to it :banghead: 

this should be an adventure at best


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

You need to remove the engine cover, upper and lower. Then you can unbolt the metal try with all the hoses, N249, and N112 under it. There are 2 10mm bolts holding it down.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

search first... come on.. if you would have looked in the faq you would have found it with the diagrams... I'm going back to my cave and not coming back here for awhile again I hate all these pointless threads where the answer could have been found easily within a couple seconds of looking


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

weenerdog3443 said:


> search first... come on.. if you would have looked in the faq you would have found it with the diagrams... I'm going back to my cave and not coming back here for awhile again I hate all these pointless threads where the answer could have been found easily within a couple seconds of looking


It would be nice if before someone could troll the forums that they had to read the faqs first and sign that they read them and had spent a few hours in there before posting.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

White Jetta said:


> It would be nice if before someone could troll the forums that they had to read the faqs first and sign that they read them and had spent a few hours in there before posting.


There's always hazing... could have sent him on all sorts of wild goose chases all over the engine first.


----------



## respect_my_fast (Nov 18, 2007)

or you could just help the guy out, its not like he asked where his lug bolts are


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

respect_my_fast said:


> or you could just help the guy out, its not like he asked where his lug bolts are


 thank you 

and thanks for the legitimate answers :thumbup: it's really appreciated and hard to find on here anymore


FYI: I spent 30 min. in the garage over the weekend on the laptop looking, found some things however nothing clear enough to have at it.


----------



## biggoodjohn (Dec 7, 2006)

*Different PCV valve 04 MkIV Jetta 1.8t*


----------



## Imola Yellow GTi (Oct 27, 2000)

Here you go Travis. Check valve is item 6. Not all vehicles use item 10. I have a different hose for item 10.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm actually removing it entirely and introducing a catch can. I'd rather the sludge get caught in the can than clog the crap out of the check valve.


----------

